# CHRISTMAS TREAT (PICTURES)



## EMMAMAC (May 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Can i have a Christmas treat and see everyone's TT in this thread.
Waiting till sunset to get camera out to snap a shot of my new TT.
CHRISTMAS NOT A GOOD TIME FOR US FEMALES ITS 6AM been up since 4am getting things ready for christmas so what would wake me up is looking at the sexy tt shots ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Emma


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

............go on then...........


----------



## EMMAMAC (May 30, 2006)

Thats a little better, come on guys show your stuff


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

See sigpic


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Couldn't get one with balck and white stripes so had to put up with the one below :lol:


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about that and he only lives a couple of hundred yards away :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

See what a sexy bum I've got Emma? Is that you dancing away in your Avtar BTW?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine and TTej's at HMC...


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's a nice festive one from last year :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Either










or (courtesy of Nobber and jaygemson)


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Mine somewhere in Caledonia this Summer.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Was a good idea at the time :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Mine leaves today 

At Gaydon last year.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

here is a cheeky lil red number










and one with a very good looking bloke in the reflection


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

*My baby as was .......*

































There, I've shown you mine. Now show me yours Emma! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

OMG - Neil!

That is quite nice (for you )... why on earth did you get rid?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheeky bar-steward!

Cos I knew that you were getting a black one and didn't want the same association!!! :wink:

:-*


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

Where is a photo of your car emma?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Cheeky bar-steward!
> 
> Cos I knew that you were getting a black one and didn't want the same association!!! :wink:
> 
> :-*


appreciated... you ole' has-been :wink: :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its better to of been a 'has been' than a 'never was' :lol: :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Just gave her a quick clean.









Santa's come early!!


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Wish it was this clean now!


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

Another festive one 8) 
http://www.hondavfrclub.co.uk/forum/att ... ntid=30610


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

The original Design Spec. appearance![/img]


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Happy christmas Emma [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Christmas is a nice time of year, but roll on warm summer days.

[smiley=sunny.gif]

Regards Phill


----------



## TerraMan (Oct 31, 2005)

Merry xmas everyone, and thanks for the help everyones provided me with so far!


----------



## EMMAMAC (May 30, 2006)

Wooooooops i started this thread off and i feel awful as i forgot i started it off i have had so much to do what with christmas just a few days away and it is to dark now to take any pictures.
SORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY
I promise i will post some pictures tomorrow as i am NOW ALL DONE FOR CHRISTMAS YIIIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
and i went all weak at the knees viewing all these pictures of TT's.
Thanks everyone and keep them pictures coming
Emma


----------



## C7TTO (May 18, 2006)

My Chariot...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ok here are my pics......

















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

KenTT said:


>


just out of interest why is half your interior grey and the other half black???


----------



## TerraMan (Oct 31, 2005)

"just out of interest why is half your interior grey and the other half black???"

Mine is the same, only with alcantara seats!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

weird :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)




----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Merry christmas :


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

robokn said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > just out of interest why is half your interior grey and the other half black???


Not sure, I've not made any changes and the owner before me was a woman from Aylesbury, it was originaly purchased from Aylesbury Audi.

I can only assume it is the original spec interior.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

no, its not, its definately been chopped and changed around at some point for some reason as I've seen several black,grey interiors and I dont ever recall seeing a 1/2 and 1/2 like that :?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Interior is the same on mine!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've seen loads of cars like that. I can't remember if it's the colour selected for the head lining that affects it or something else.

It's one of the reasons why on my TT I made sure I ordered the interior with black/black/black.


----------



## Elmbo (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry X-mas everyone.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> no, its not, its definately been chopped and changed around at some point for some reason as I've seen several black,grey interiors and I dont ever recall seeing a 1/2 and 1/2 like that :?


MyMkI was the same top half dark grey bottom half light grey,the dark grey is so dark that it looks black.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KenTT i have got to say your car has got to be one the nicest looking TT's i have seen


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

No, sorry, I wasnt perhaps clear, that wasnt what I meant at all.

Yes, the top half and bottom half are supposed to be different colours, but what lead to me to make the comment was the door cards. The picture shows passenger side is black/grey but the drivers side is black/black :?

I dont recall ever having seen that, and I'm suprised (but happy to be wrong) if that's how it came from the factory.

Sorry if I annoyed anyone.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> KenTT i have got to say your car has got to be one the nicest looking TT's i have seen


My vote goes to G12MO X and robokn. Stunning examples.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> My vote goes to G12MO X and robokn. Stunning examples.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> KenTT i have got to say your car has got to be one the nicest looking TT's i have seen


Thank you kind sir  , its a bit of a cheat really as it only comes out of the garage when it nice at weekends, so never get that dirty


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## WorsleyTTdriver (Dec 22, 2006)

Are they the Avus alloys like on the S3?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > KenTT i have got to say your car has got to be one the nicest looking TT's i have seen
> ...


They are nice although i think we will agree on spoiler choice :wink: 

Merry Xmas to you all


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

[quote="G12MO X"-]








[/quote]

This looks really smart - really suits the overall look of the car..... how much would a job like this cost?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

KenTT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > KenTT said:
> ...


I had a Moro Blue 225 from new in 02 with grey leather and the interior was just like that, 1/2 and 1/2. Standard from Audi.


----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Not quite a TT, but I never got what I asked for at Christmas time


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ChriSThree - dont like yr wheels


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## ChriSThree (Nov 24, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> ChriSThree - dont like yr wheels


Lol, not as naff as yours!


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

TTej said:


>


TTej, I thought ghosts couldn't be photographed, but it looks like I'm wrong .......... :lol:

Mr L [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

... too late to tag on the end ?










Could this be the start of an RZ line up ??










So good I bought them twice ! (once even before the TT too !!) :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

jus a quickie:


----------



## CLAIRE18 (Oct 22, 2006)

What a quality thread!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

so which one is you then????


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

robokn said:


> so which one is you then????


She's the 10yr old in the middle! :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Here's my car over the summer on as I recall a very hot day for Germany. It's now in a deep sleep awaiting Spring. Just a battery tender hooked up to keep it ticking...










Just another TT w/BBS wheels (for now).


----------

